# AquaMedic Planta vs. Giesemann Aqua Flora?



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm currently building a custom light fixture for a 20 gallon with 3 lights. 2 of the lights are going to be Giesemann Midday 6000k lamps, and I'd like to use a different bulb for the 3rd. I'm really interested in both the AquaMedic Planta and the Giesemann Aqua Flora, and would like to hear experiences if you have used either one. Thanks!


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have an Aquaflora in combination with a Midday. The Aquaflora definitely has a pink tint to it so it helps highlight the reds in your plants and fish. To me it wasn't a major difference between that combo and two Middays though. I was using a Hagen LifeGlo (6700k greenish tint ) with and PowerGlo ( pink bulb rated at 18,000k ). The PowerGlo and Aquaflora were pretty close in appearance IMO. The big difference is between the LifeGlo and Midday. LifeGlo is pretty green compared to the warm orangish tint of the Midday.

Here's a link to a pic of my tank with the Midday/ Aquaflora combo. It doesn't really do it justice though. It's much brighter and warmer with more pronounced red and orange in the L cuba and stellata. The plants do seem to like the lights though. I'm only using 2x54 on a 75 gallon and trimming 4 to 5 inches a week from the cuba.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/54783-my-75-gallon-money-pit.html


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

I have the AquaMedic Planta and love them. I have an inside source, who told me that AquaMedic purchases the bulbs from Giesemann and relabels them under their brand. Basically, they are the same bulbs, just priced differently.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Nelumbo74 said:


> I have the AquaMedic Planta and love them. I have an inside source, who told me that AquaMedic purchases the bulbs from Giesemann and relabels them under their brand. Basically, they are the same bulbs, just priced differently.


That's good to know! I ended up ordering the Giesemann Aqua Flora.

@jeff5614 - thanks for the link, your tank looks awesome! I can only hope mine looks as nice when i finish.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Let us know what you think of them.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I will, hopefully with pictures. I ordered them in combination with Ice Cap SLR T5 reflectors, so should look and work very well. That's the plan, at least.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I put my old combo back on just to see how it looks in comparison after having the Giesemanns on for a while. The old combo is really green. The Giesemanns are much more natural look, IMO.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Nelumbo74 said:


> I have the AquaMedic Planta and love them. I have an inside source, who told me that AquaMedic purchases the bulbs from Giesemann and relabels them under their brand. Basically, they are the same bulbs, just priced differently.


I doubt this as they dont even have the same spectral output.

Giesmann Aquaflora:









AquaMedic Planta:









The Planta has a much smaller green spike and the red is quite a bit higher in the nanometer scale - a true red vs the orange of the Aquaflora. Personally, I think the Planta is a better bulb for plants based on the graphs.


----------

